# Perfect AC Game Idea!



## JasonBurrows (Mar 20, 2010)

Animal Crossing Gamecube (With Wi-Fi)
With all the character customizations of AC:CF
With no dying grass
With the AC:WW Mansions, but without having to share between four people.

That'd be the perfect game for me!  :gyroiddance:  :gyroidsideways: 

<big>_*Feel free to share your own ideas*_</big>


----------



## Marcus (Mar 20, 2010)

Everything that's in it now, but a bigger city with maybe places to get a job, a much bigger village to explore and more activities to do. Also more things to do over Wifi and to have 6 people atleast per town.


----------



## Jake (Mar 20, 2010)

More events would be nice.


----------



## Conor (Mar 20, 2010)

1. Ability to have a back-garden(backyard) and to put a fence around it.
2. Much bigger village
3. Bigger City
4. A car (would probably be electric xD)


----------



## Conor (Mar 20, 2010)

_Topic Moved: General AC Discussion_


----------



## Marcus (Mar 20, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> 1. Ability to have a back-garden(backyard) and to put a fence around it.
> 2. Much bigger village
> 3. Bigger City
> 4. A car (would probably be electric xD)


Steam powered car c:


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 20, 2010)

If it was petrol powered, this 'car'

Nook would have ANOTHER way to force you to spend Bells at his store. xD


----------



## JamesBertie (Mar 20, 2010)

Be able to build houses.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 20, 2010)

I think Map customization would be good too.
Build your map to your own specifications.


----------



## Elliot (Mar 20, 2010)

1.To be able to choose your option, like Sims, if you're young, you get to go to school, older, get a job. Or not. D;

2. To be able to go to the bathroom D:

3. More events please.
4. When you talk to your neighbors they can ask you to do a favor for some stuff, (GC idea. 
 )
5. SUPER POWERS.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 20, 2010)

Super Powers?

Invisibility, then you can rob Nook's store! xD


----------



## Khocol4te (Mar 20, 2010)

Off-line town visiting would be nice. That way you can explore their village and talk to their neighbors, even when they aren't online.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 20, 2010)

Khocol4te said:
			
		

> Off-line town visiting would be nice. That way you can explore their village and talk to their neighbors, even when they aren't online.


That's good, but do you agree that some not so nice people might be able to wreck towns then?


----------



## Tails-Doll29 (Mar 20, 2010)

Bigger Nook's Stores!

*requests pin*


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 20, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> 1. Ability to have a back-garden(backyard) and to put a fence around it.
> 2. Much bigger village


Those two especially.
I hated not having any room to plant flowers around my house. 

Custom towns would be good as well.
Head/face accessories for animal neighbors.
More fruit.
A vacation home option like in the GC version.
Being able to select your skin tone and hair color.
Bigger rivers and lakes.
Boats for said rivers and lakes.
A cave. Not sure what it could be used for.. maybe a place to dig up jewels/fossils/etc or a subsection of the town.


----------



## JCnator (Mar 20, 2010)

How about being able to create new furnitures with in-game editor?
Patterns may be involved for texturing a furniture, and you can also edit their polygons. Once you're done, you can keep it in your town, but before visitors can actually see them, these items should be approved by Nintendo. Otherwise, they'll see it a question mark furniture instead of the actual one.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 20, 2010)

TheBigJC7777777 said:
			
		

> How about being able to create new furnitures with in-game editor?
> Patterns may be involved for texturing a furniture, and you can also edit their polygons. Once you're done, you can keep it in your town, but before visitors can actually see them, these items should be approved by Nintendo. Otherwise, they'll see it a question mark furniture instead of the actual one.


*Thumbs up*


----------



## Poppygold (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds fun ^^


----------



## Marcus (Mar 20, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good ideas I especially like the Vacation one.

Also, the ability to move between villages would be pretty neat.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree with all of these, if you'd like this sort of game, then we all must mass email Nintendo of America and Europe.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 20, 2010)

A restaurant.

It'll start out small, and you'll be able to work there whenever you want, learn to cook tasty foods, and in the end it'll be a fancy 5 star restaurant.

Puts the fruits to even further use. And in the city, we'll have a mini mart/quick stop, a cooking supplies store, and a pet shop. Pet shop would sell fish and insects, but they don't count as caught unless you catch em yourself. Any other ideas, cause I said all I could.


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 20, 2010)

Tombi2-2010 said:
			
		

> I agree with all of these, if you'd like this sort of game, then we all must mass email Nintendo of America and Europe.


That would have no effect,trust me,people have tried doing stuff like that before with tens of thousands of people,and still nothing happened.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 20, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Tombi2-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point Mr.L


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh God... I made a giant list somewhere before....

OK Ill try and get everything out...

1. Bigger town
2. New Shops with new animals running them in this bigger town
3. Divirsity in this new town, give different sections of the town their own feel
4. New Fruit
5. New personality types
6. Make the city a proper city, not just a plaza.
7. Most items in your house completely interactive (a mini pinball game in the pinball machine, a mini-schedule of TV shows, hosted by new animals etc.)
8. Bigger houses
9.The _option_ to get rid of grass if you want to
10.More travelling salespeople (They pretty much stopped that and just threw all the animals into the city)
11. You'll sometimes see animals in buildings like the museum, or they'll decide to go into the cith with you on some day
13. Holiday home. (or if they got the city right, you could rent an apartment or something [but I'd only want this if the city was fun enough])
14. Give the holidays more meaning, more fun, more interactive.
15. MORE HOLIDAYS
16. Come up with something original in terms of town layout... (not just the acre system or the rollig log again)
17.More furniture
18.Make the travelling salespeople more fun, give me more incentive to see track them down, make them enchance the game in ways I couldnt do by myself)
19. More tools
20.More collectibles.
21.The ability to vist different locations (like the island, but make it that you cant go all the time, change the location you go to everyday or something...)
22.More Fish and bugs, new ways of catching them.
23. I _will_ add more >: S

I scratched my brain deep making this list, and I started to realise just how damn lazy nintendo got while making city folk... Quite annoying, since most of this stuff would only require a little bit of creativity.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 20, 2010)

Harpooning my Tuna....that would be badass.

And by collectibles, what about Trading Cards? Tom Nook can sell em. Different types too. AC Trading Cards and....Monster Cards? I love your ideas bro. You should Mail them to nintendo, but neatly and grammar checked.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 21, 2010)

Anymore ideas from anyone else?

This topic is coming on quite nicely!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 21, 2010)

Here are some ideas, I think they'd be awesome- 

- Being able to choose your eyes and hair at the begging (I hate how it does it by itself)
- Being able to go online with other players
- A car to drive to your neighbors etc.
- bigger town with the houses far from eachother
- Police driving around making sure you don't speed (when they go on breaks you can xD)
- Having a hungry meter. When your hungry, ya' gotta eat. When you don't eat then.... 
- Being able to do quests. (it can be an automatic movie scene when you're doing something hard >)
- Being able to level up in things (fishing, cutting, etc.)
- Able to have a phone and talk to your friends (text or if you have a wii speak you can talk)

I would think of more but I'm sure if they're good or will work.
What you think?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 22, 2010)

I like those ideas, Lis.


----------



## Khocol4te (Mar 23, 2010)

Tombi2-2010 said:
			
		

> Khocol4te said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They could make it where you aren't allowed to pick up/drop or use equipment when they are offline.

And another idea would be a trade feature, rather than just dropping items and picking them up to swap.


----------



## Entei Slider (Mar 23, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> Here are some ideas, I think they'd be awesome-
> 
> - Being able to choose your eyes and hair at the begging (I hate how it does it by itself)
> - Being able to go online with other players
> ...


*This may have already been said but*
Your can choose your head and hair but only certain ways, just search "Animal crossing character guide"
But back on topic.
Basically EVERYTHING EVERYONE has said...but we all know nintendo wont get off their asses sitting on the Wii money thrones, and will probably take out all holidays and everything besides nooks shop, and then again, they'll probably only put nooks cranny the way things have been going ... -_-


----------



## Nixie (Mar 23, 2010)

Khocol4te said:
			
		

> Tombi2-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Problem: they can shake bell trees and stuff XP


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 23, 2010)

Pretty much everything that's been said. I hated the interaction between CPU and human in CF. You had to walk away or enter a house for them to change the subject. It needs to revert to the old way.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 23, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Pretty much everything that's been said. I hated the interaction between CPU and human in CF. You had to walk away or enter a house for them to change the subject. It needs to revert to the old way.


Agreed!

I prefer the entensive things the animals talk about in AC:GC.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 23, 2010)

Tombi2-2010 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay for their random off topic speeches. And you would have more things to do, because they'd always forget to give someone something or etc.


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 23, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Tombi2-2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what the Earth Bound fans did but, nothing has happened. Nintendo of America doesn't even care if Earth Bound is emulated which clearly shows how much Nintendo of America cares. /sarcasm


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 26, 2010)

Anymore ideas at all?
I really like all the above ones a lot!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 28, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but what if you don't have a computer? Hehe.


----------



## Yokie (Mar 28, 2010)

New tools: a pickaxe so you can get minerals out the hills and a rake for taking away leaf.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 28, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A car?
Thats a horrible idea, it just doesnt fit the whole animal crossing feeling...

And it takes you no  more than 20 seconds to visit any animal, I can garuntee you...


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 28, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said BIGGER town. If you had a HUGEEEE town then it wouldn't take that long. And the car doesn't go SO fast cause of the cops.


----------



## Matus (Mar 30, 2010)

1. To have some reality, so like when neighbors are mad at yew they can chase you XD
2. Events and the ww houses...epic.
3. You can get fat. LOLWUT
4. They make some resturants, I mean a player going around all day without eatin' anything.


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 30, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> More events would be nice.


    :veryhappy:


----------



## Nixie (Mar 30, 2010)

Everything doesn't have to follow the block scheme... like... more than 1 flower in a square...
that'll be nice... :3


----------



## Dudy (Apr 12, 2010)

take over as mayor after getting perfect town status.
A customizable Town
more events
a job like mini game in the city. ( like moving the remote around to do an animals hair at sham poodle)
acre system comes back
being able to have a storage garage added to your house
a car


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 13, 2010)

It would be nice to be a able to build your own house. Like still have a certain limit on how big the house can get, but you should be able to choose the placement of the rooms, and even smaller details like lighting, windows, door and roof style, etc.


----------



## Yokie (Apr 14, 2010)

You should be able to have some kind of jacket. Long-armed you know.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 14, 2010)

How about house that have walls.


----------



## Ziken (Apr 24, 2010)

Totally, the dying grass pisses me off. Mine is starting to fade. :| 
I don't wanna resort to putting down some tacky patterns on the ground.


----------



## Ziken (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> You should be able to have some kind of jacket. Long-armed you know.


Lol, how funny that you'd say that. I showed my friend, who hasn't played AC before, a picture of my character rolling a snowball in the Winter, and he was like, "How come your dude is wearing a shirt and shorts when it's snowing?!?!!" HAHAHA!


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 1, 2010)

Any other ideas anyone?


----------



## Shinykiro (May 1, 2010)

I hate the dying grass in City Folk. ;-;


----------



## poptart (May 1, 2010)

Have a garage. Lol
and have a stamina bar where you need food, rest, health, and happiness.


----------



## Shinykiro (May 1, 2010)

poptart said:
			
		

> Have a garage. Lol
> and have a stamina bar where you need food, rest, health, and happiness.


And a car? =oo

Then, you wouldn't have to take the bus and talk fast with Kapp'n who says the same things every time you go out.


----------



## 8bit (May 2, 2010)

Bring back NES, Famicom, and make a SNES That you can buy games from the wiishop


----------



## pielover6 (May 2, 2010)

There are only two things I wish were in AC:CF.

1. Different skin color/ethnicity. Its a colorful world out there, and I'm not Caucasian =S

2. A WiFi plaza, you know from HG,SS, and Platinum except Animal Crossing style.


----------



## poptart (May 2, 2010)

Oh! The city could be the Wifi plaza where you could meet other players! That would rock! Also, a cell phone where you can text or call (WiiSpeak) your friends who are online wifi. It's faster than mail (but no presents) yet you can actually see your friend like on WFC sessions at their or your town.


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 2, 2010)

Great ideas everyone, let's keep these excellent ideas coming!


----------



## SodaDog (May 2, 2010)

A New Nook shop Exanpsion Called Nook Shopping Center? Which has

Three Floors,
3 Medicine
7 Tools
5 Wallpapers
5 Carpets
6 Stationary
5 Paint Cans (Only one can be Chosen
10 Flower Seeds
5 Saplings
12 Furnitures

you need 500,000, to Expand the shop.

Opens 7AM-10PM
Closed on Xmas Day

Services: Fruit Smoothie Maker, Laser Eye Treatment (can change Colour of eyes)


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 2, 2010)

ToontownLeroy said:
			
		

> A New Nook shop Exanpsion Called Nook Shopping Center? Which has
> 
> Three Floors,
> 3 Medicine
> ...


Try Nookmall.


----------



## poptart (May 2, 2010)

I get a little bored with the plot of the game. They need to have quests; obtaining a certain item, acheiving a status, etc; that you can accomplish. There needs to be problems, you can't just live your life in a village with animals and be happy forever, no that would be boring. Oh, and lots of people wonder what's above the giant hill thingies that mark the borders of your town. They should let you climb up there (you have to have a grappling hook or something) and discover the territory. Then you could claim it for your town's land. Also, they should add more characters like a Whale (who would sorta be like Pascal) who swims by and talks to you when he's at the shore of your town. Maybe he could take you to an island (because everyone is saying they should bring back the island from the GC version) where you would meet foreign villagers. OH! (sorry I just got an idea!) Since everyone wants more fruit, they should have tropical fruit there for you to collect. And they should have a personal plot for the island, such as the islanders have been getting attacked by sharks and you have to save them. That would make the game much more interesting in my opinion.


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 2, 2010)

Keep them coming!
Woot! 

This topic is very interesting to me!


----------



## AnimalCrossingGurrl (May 2, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> 1.To be able to choose your option, like Sims, if you're young, you get to go to school, older, get a job. Or not. D;
> 
> 2. To be able to go to the bathroom D:
> 
> ...


Why not just play the Sims?..


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 25, 2010)

Anymore ideas?


----------



## Yokie (May 25, 2010)

UltimateManaBeast77 said:
			
		

> ToontownLeroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be awesome.


----------



## Mr. L (May 25, 2010)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> There are only two things I wish were in AC:CF.
> 
> *1. Different skin color/ethnicity. Its a colorful world out there, and I'm not Caucasian =S*
> 
> 2. A WiFi plaza, you know from HG,SS, and Platinum except Animal Crossing style.


They already have that, during the summer, or on a sunny day in your game, stay near the beach part for an hour or so without an umbrella in use, and continue to every day and you will see his/her skin get a bit darker every day.


----------



## pielover6 (May 25, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but it disappears during fall and winter, then you have light skin again.  What I mean is that you could make your character that color and it wouldn't disappear.  And why would I wait outside an hour to have my own skin color just to have it disappear.


Plus, a tan is not a different ethnicity.


----------



## D1llon (May 26, 2010)

more events and a bigger town


----------



## goldfish (May 27, 2010)

what about an ac game based on different countries. example: depending how you answer the questions rover (or however asks you) gives depends on what country your town is modeled after.

If you tell rover you like shoppping or buildings, artwork, etc. maybe your town will look like france.(because of france's famous buildings and fashion desgins)
if you answer you like beachs, or you like (don't know) warm climates. your town could look like Italy.

something along the lines of animal crossing having different designs and ideas instead of the same thing, (living in a forest village thats barley populated).

Also differnet places to go to outside of your town


----------



## Dudy (May 27, 2010)

Note: i don't know if these ideas were posted.

A neutral town to visit: (a place that has different animals and a default human that can be your friend.)

A default human character:  (to show you how things work in town no more talking to that guy on the bus on your way to the town. no more Rover. have a human that knows the ropes of Animal towns show you around and stuff.)

The island returns: ( We need the island back! with a little shopping stand and 3 animals so it can be like a mini community on your island.)

The Return of the NES: ( i loved this in the original. it was so cool to be able to play the classics, but this time, include new games to be played.)

A Create-A-Dingoid maker in Ables: ( like blanka's face maker, just for dingoids.  :gyroidsideways: ) 

The Acadamey house calls: ( let the animals at Happy room acadamey makeover your house....for 100,000 bells each..or lower.)

A health bar: ( we got fruit to eat, and bugs who bite, pitfalls to fall in, let it hurt! and show it on a status bar! of and food sold at stores.)

A garden: ( an official garden were you plant vegetables! no more stalk market! its a whole world of veggies out there!)

Seed and food stores: ( seeds for your garden, and a food store cause of the health bar.)

different races and faces: ( i want to be a black character! and we need more faces to get at start of game.)

More space: (More space for names! I want t call myself SUPERAWESOMEMEGADOOD and live in AWESOMERADTOWNPLACE!!!!


----------



## Ciaran (May 29, 2010)

Guys, most of theese ideas just don't 'fit' animal crossing.
The car, for example, and the mobile phone, completely remove the whole point of having a gate or train station or bus stop, and the letter system.

Nintendo needs to think outside the box and add new features instead of new items.

The academy home-makeover service was a great idea, (but you should be able to pay them UP TO 150,000 bells, the more you pay, the better the makeover)

Simply adding new items won't help, we need new non-villager characters, new shops, a bigger (but still managable) town, new personalities for animals etc.

Also: see the giant list I put up.


----------



## Shuness (May 30, 2010)

What I think we need is the holidays from the original Animal Crossing, make the city from CF bigger, the one area for the four houses in the original, and maybe the different countries thing that goldfish mentioned. And I want Rover back, instead of Kappan. (Or however you spell that name....) In fact, bring the train back, instead of a car or bus. What sounds more interesting, a taxi, or a train?


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 30, 2010)

Everything thats been said on the first post but:
More fruit
Ground fruit (Worth more)
Hold more bells
more inventory space
even bigger houses then the WW ones
More items (Duh)


----------



## Shuness (May 31, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Everything thats been said on the first post but:
> More fruit
> Ground fruit (Worth more)
> Hold more bells
> ...


I agree with most of this, except  for the more fruit. Why do we need more fruit? Nintendo would price it the exact same as an apple or cherry or something, and it would be the same price as an apple would be in a cherry town. Now if it was a really _rare_ fruit, then I could see it. Like maybe a golden apple? And since I remember this, I would also like to say that we need to bring the island back, but with more stuff on it, besides two houses and a flag. Island Tom Nook, anyone?


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2010)

an island and the city. I love that idea! You shouldn't need to have a GBA to get to the island either xP


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 31, 2010)

Shuness said:
			
		

> Jrrj15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We could have more fruit to make your town look more pretty? XD
Yes the Island but no Gba thats dumb!  unless they decide to change it to ds and not need a cable with it


----------



## gandalfail (Jun 1, 2010)

*able to take a cruise / go on vacation
*still have the city but bigger with an airport
*the ability to swim / build pools for your house


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 1, 2010)

gandalfail said:
			
		

> *able to take a cruise / go on vacation
> *still have the city but bigger with an airport
> *the ability to swim / build pools for your house


What would the plane be for? And what would you do on cruise?


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 2, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> gandalfail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mabye there could be special sovouniers you could buy on the cruise

also the swimming pool would come into play there


----------



## michaelw (Jun 3, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> gandalfail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe the Plane could be for going to diffrent Places, like say one person wanted to go to a persons town but the person is in a diffrent country they should make it that they would need to use the plane to go to that town and maybe a train if the other persons town is in the same country.


----------



## Mino (Jun 3, 2010)

Here's the perfect AC game idea:

If Nintendo makes a new one, go back to the old-style towns with acres.  Also, rein in the excessive amounts of items.


----------



## Shuness (Jun 4, 2010)

Ah... I like the idea of the acres (kinda...) but, I think that items should still be plentyful. It would suck if you found everything within a month. Also, maybe Nintendo expands the museum? There could be statues in the painting/art section, maybe even Gyroids somewhere?


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 4, 2010)

I would like:

- Bigger town (Twice the size of the CityFolk town)
- Villagers have more text
- More events
- Different background music
- Different villagers
- Bring back wishing well
- Have an island like AC did
- Full time job for Tom Nook


----------



## Yokie (Jun 4, 2010)

Shuness said:
			
		

> Ah... I like the idea of the acres (kinda...) but, I think that items should still be plentyful. It would suck if you found everything within a month. Also, maybe Nintendo expands the museum? There could be statues in the painting/art section, *maybe even Gyroids somewhere?*


Brewster takes care of that.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 4, 2010)

Shuness said:
			
		

> Ah... I like the idea of the acres (kinda...) but, I think that items should still be plentyful. It would suck if you found everything within a month. Also, maybe Nintendo expands the museum? There could be statues in the painting/art section, maybe even Gyroids somewhere?


If they were to bring back the acres they'd need a better camera system, and the progression between them needs to be smoother.


----------



## Shuness (Jun 6, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Shuness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, defiantly what is said here, and, now when I think about it, what about wonders? Like, you can make donations to your city, and when you've paid a certain amount, you could choose a wonder based off of a world wonder, and it would be built in your city.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 7, 2010)

Shuness said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or you could hve a small charity shop in the city, and you could go in and make donations...

The more money you give, you can actually see the city ggetting better...

It could start off small and dirty, with only a few shops...


But it could grow and grow until it turns into a metropolis with dozens of shops!

It would be a good twist on the

'Thanks for the 100 million bells, heres a feather to put on your face' system


----------



## Shuness (Jun 14, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Shuness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea... I never understood the charity thing. I basically payed for your entire village to become amazing, and all you give me is a feather?!


----------

